# Sapphire PURE Innovation PI-A9RX480



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2005)

When it comes to ATI video cards, Sapphire is one of the top, if not the number one manufacturer. After their tremendous success with video cards, they are now entering the motherboard business. 
Sapphire's PI-A9RX480 is based on the ATI RX480 chipset and is specifically developed to fit the needs of overclockers and enthusiasts. The BIOS shines when it comes to overclocking options. For example DDR Voltage can be selected up to 4.0 V.

*Show full review*


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice review, but any chance of redoing some tests so all boards use same memory and timings for a more valid comparison ?


----------



## //mAr (Aug 8, 2005)

i think he used auto timings... and i think sapphire board has tighter auto timings


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if I can use a Coolermaster Hyper 212 with this board?

I've just ordered one but remember there was some issue with the mainboard and aftermarket coolers.

http://www.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=en&act=detail&tbcate=1&id=3096

Please let me know. 

Maybe I should see if I can find some rubber gromments to insulate the holes in the mainboard?

TIA


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> On the backside and in the manual you will find a sticker which tells you that you are not supposed to use other retention modules. The reason behind this is, that the first batch of motherboards has an issue where one CPU socket mounting hole is live with +12V and the other one with +3.3V.
> 
> If you use a metal backplate with metal screws there is a high possibility to create a shortcut. Under normal circumstances, when you have this shortcut, the PSU will simply not turn on. However, there might be situations where you could damage your motherboard or even worse.
> 
> Sapphire assured us that only the first batch of samples were affected and that this is going to be fixed soon.



Contact Sapphire and ask them if your board is one that is affected by this problem, or grab yourself a DMM (digital multimeter) and test out the two holes.

If you use the retention module that came with the board, you should be fine.

EDIT: Just downloaded the manual, and it looks like the cooler comes with its own special backplate.  I would contact Sapphire if I were you, and check to make sure that your board is not affected by this issue.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like I am going to need to do just  that. 

The Hyper 212 does have it's own backplate to mount onto the mainboard. I am worried I will fry the board/cpu or both. 

I have also mailed Coolermaster for info. 
Will forward Sapphire the same mail. 

If I get feedback I will post it up. This is a pretty old board so I doubt too many people will need it, but it'll be available eitherway. 

So far none of my searches have been able to give me a definitive answer about the use of this cooler and mainboard combo. 

Thanks anyway mate!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 28, 2009)

When did you buy the board?  W1zzard showed that Sapphire said the problem would only be with the first few batches of boards.  If you got it right when it was released, I would be worried.  If not, you're probably okay.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 28, 2009)

I was given this board by a client who recently upgraded his PC. 

I am not 100% sure when he got it as he won it at a LAN party he attended. 

I am going to wait for either Coolermaster or Sapphire to get back to me and then see what they say.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 28, 2009)

It's a nice lookin' board tbf - it'll be interesting to know how you get on with it.


----------



## ex-dohctor (Jan 28, 2009)

The board thus far has been fantastic. It's board connecters and the board itself react with UV light which makes for an interesting display at the right LAN party.

I have it in my Coolermaster Centurion 590 and have had no hassles with the system and the stock cooler. 

I've been monitoring the temps since building the machine into this case and have become concerned with the Northbridge and Ambient temps as of late. 

The NB can get up to 56'C and that makes the Ambient temp around 40'C under load. 

The stock cooler seems to keep the CPU at a stable 45'C. 

I am intending to mount 2 120mm blowholes to the roof and 2 120mm fans on the side panel to try and push the hot air out and maybe passively cool the NB and SB. 

Wizard showed that the MOSFET's also have a huge passive heatsink, I was thinking of mounting a fan to the heatsink just as he did but have also been wondering if it wouldn't be better to go with a copper heatsink and active fan cooling solution.

Coolermaster advised that if I want to use the Hyper212 in this case I will need to remove one of the side panel fans, which is fine because I am thinking of fabricating a metal mounting plate for it to become another intake fan on the front of the case. 

At this point it looks like I might not be able to use the Hyper 212 in this rig so I will keep it aside for a while. 

I am wondering though if I couldn't find some rubber gromments that would fit the motherboard holes to insulate the electicity from the metal backing plate of the Cooler. 

All in good time though. 

Think I need to yank this board out and get a DMM on the holes to see what I find there.


----------



## ex-dohctor (May 8, 2009)

Finally bought me a new DMM so I can test for voltage on the CPU ZIFF Socket mounting points as mentioned in the review. 

Hopefully there will be nothing there and I can finally fit my Hyper212 Cooler.


----------

